# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  South African network marketing opportunities

## Theuns"

Hi, My name is Theuns Serfontein, Im living in Parys and Im a network marketer by profession. I really look forward to interacting with ye all here as this forum seems to have alot of intelligent people
See Ye At The Top!Talk Soon
Theuns

----------


## Chatmaster

Hi Theuns

Welcome to the forum! When you say Network Marketer, do you mean MLM?

----------


## Eugene

Hi Theuns and welcome. Must say in all honesty that when thinking of "network marketing" the word pyramid scheme, coalin mines, vrot milk scheme comes to mind, but maybe you can change many of our minds in putting forth the genuine network marketing opportunities out there.

----------


## Theuns"

> Hi Theuns
> 
> Welcome to the forum! When you say Network Marketer, do you mean MLM?


Hi Eugen
Yes i meen MLM, i was in "JOB" for 18 years,I start networking 10 years ago.
My firsr network i join was the old "Golden produks" that was and is still a good comp. but it was not for me i try my best but did not win cos i was still a chiken in MLM that years.
I did had a pasion to help People but i was not good in selling to custemers so i quit Golden.The Sececret is you have to find a MLM that works for you and after 10 years i finaly find the one that work for me,and after 4 month i was able to leaf my " JOB " and go full time into MLM.
I beleaf you know how Robert Kiosaki and Donalt Trump is ,well they are sucsesfull persons dont you think so to? They wrote a book together in witch they spend a holle chapter on MLM and Robert also state that is he could start all over he wil start with MLM.So now if you wander why he make a statmend like that let me give you the answer to it ,with MLM you dont need money to make money (the tipe of SA thiking patten).

I Know of MLM net works where you can start with R125 and some where you need to put down R9,000.00 to start.Now i ask me self If sucsesfull People say that what is our problem that we dont want to do what they say.The founder of mobile oil John Paul Getty one's say " I rather to 1% of 100 People than 100% of my own" and that is 100% that MLM is ZiG Zigler one said "You Can  have what you whant in life if you help inuf other people to get what you whant in life".I belaef in personel defelopment and that is why i love to read books about that.If you go to my URL you will see where i get most of my info and why i belong to that site.

Let me quikly KILL the "PIRAMID" Bug 95% of all people on the age of 65 is dead or dead broke, Why ?cose they was a frade of taking risk's (This is one of the biggest regrets on deth beds of averege person).I S.A when people here the sentens from his Friend ,"YOU MUST GET 3 PERSON AND THEY MUST GET 3 PERSOND AND THEN YOU GET MONEY FOR THAT " 99% of the time the reply he get is, that is a PIRAMID SCEEM!!!!!!! stay out of that.The person that say that dont know what the difrens is between a PILAMID and a MLM network is.

Let me Piont out what is i PIRAMID and what is a MLM and then and exel on tha PIRAMID and sow every one that we do get legal PIRAMIDS allso. OK 1)in a  un legal piramid the person on top get almost all the money but in a MLM te person that work the hardest get the most money for exampel my upline in my  ofline MLM  become the second lages urner in our company after his 4th mounth and he join 4 mounth a go and the compani is 2jr old ( HU!) is that a piramid or a "=" opertunery for all? 2) a piramid have no produk or it never stop at surten levil All MLM networks do have a levile where it stop.My of line MLM Stop at the 4th levil 3)No Piramid whas investigate by the "whatch dog" of the guverment my MLM was investigate by tha Whatch dog" namely the "Law Review Project".I can go on an on,on but wil stop hear for now. Let me just Explain a Leagle Piramid let me shoch some people may be and if i do sorry for that but  the fact is every Copret biz is a piramid but it is legal cos  there is a produk so anny groser store is one, now tell me can the person that work at the till get more monney than the owner of the supermaket ? no he can't, can a police konstabil get more pay than the genarel NO !!!! to make is simpel a other word for a Piramid is (A STRUCTER ) so i hope i answer all the questions, and if there is still Q's on Pisamids VS MLM pleas ask me?

----------


## Dave A

I see someone asked a question and then deleted it. And it was a relevant question I reckon.

Theuns - maybe if you could explain what residual income is.

----------


## Chatmaster

MLM's as we all most know pay out a "commission" over multiple levels. People that you personally didn't introduce can generate you income for the duration of them purchasing these products. So in other words every person that you introduce to the products and they purchase them over a period of time becomes residual income for you.

In the online marketing environment you also get Affiliate programs that makes use of a similar concept successfully. Multiple Tier affiliate programs has generated passive income for many people in the past and still is.

I have myself joined Golden Products, Sporttron and a couple of others over the years. It didn't work for me at all. To much hard work for to little profit. I have learned not to rely to much on other people to make me money though.  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

Maybe we should start a list of all the known South African MLM companies. When I started this forum in the beginning I was also toying around a discussion on the different reward structures.

When I was investigating starting The Forum SA, I'd been warned that open forums tend to get hit with plenty of MLM approach posts. I thought I might pre-empt any issues around that by having a specific area for MLM discussion - and hopefully a reasonably mature discussion as opposed to the strongly polarised stuff I'd seen elsewhere. Funny thing - not that much been said so far.

How many folks round here have ever done anything with MLM before? (sticks my own hand up - or would that be 2 hands).

----------


## Theuns"

Yes you need People that use the produk them self and if they don't use or sell you dont get enny thing.
The 2 companys i am part of is great cos you just us it and your membership pays out the bonuses the one produk is CD's & DVD about personel development and the second one you make a donasion to the charty of you choice.and the nice thing is if you do it right you only pay it one's.

In two years time we did give already over R3.6 milj to welfare and charety .

I agree in every  'JOB' or company you get people that work hard and also one that dont like in the police a kapt get a kapt salery if you work hard or not the salery isthe same.

In MLM the diverens is if you work hard you get high commisions or biger than your upline but you get down line's that do not work had then you just find new down line's that is how MLM is working and it is working for me,As Kiosaki say its not for all but if you have the know how its for you.

----------


## Theuns"

Let me explain whar Residual income is

For Exampel you have 2  houses the one you stay in the other  you rental out , the rentals pay you rent and let say there rent is bigger than your sort fall on your bond then you are sitting with money what you did not wotk for, that is what the miljers do the work smater not harder.

Now in my MLM biz my team is almost al over SA and i am not there with every one that is in my team but a lot of them are doing the biz, and it is working for them so why will i stop them to work if the are getting comision's? 

So that is residual income to.

In Short it is money working for you will you are sleeping or when you are not there every momend.If i past away my biz do not stop so i leaf a inheredens (nalatingskap) for my children and that is one of the 12 pillers of succes.

----------


## Dave A

A thought occurred. There is a fair amount of info and discussion on the web about MLM - but I wonder how much there is in Afrikaans.

Miskien 'n nuwe draad - MLM in Afrikaans of so iets.

(Jammer vir die swak Afrikaans - Ek's a soutie van Natal en kry bra min kans om my Afrikaans te oefen).

----------


## Eugene

Agreed - Theuns with all due respect, not even a spell checker will help you and I don't think that anyone will be offended if you have your postings in Afrikaans - after all the soutie van Natal can always translate (LOL). Sorry Dave, just had to get you on this one...

----------


## Theuns"

> A thought occurred. There is a fair amount of info and discussion on the web about MLM - but I wonder how much there is in Afrikaans.
> 
> Miskien 'n nuwe draad - MLM in Afrikaans of so iets.
> 
> (Jammer vir die swak Afrikaans - Ek's a soutie van Natal en kry bra min kans om my Afrikaans te oefen).


Hi Dave
Ek is a boerkie van die Vrystaat maar is liewer vir engels as AFR die enigste probleem is dat ek nie so goed is met die spelling nie.

Die AFR Vir MLM is nerwerk bemarking of multievlak bemarking, die hartseer is, dat baie mense nie die konsep daar van vesstaan nie en dit sliut nie net SA in nie, my up line in Irland ondervind die selfde.

Die woord Pieramiede is die selfde woord as Driehoek of Struktuur maar die kern is die selfde,in Snoeker vra jy tog nie gee my die piramiede aan nie maar wel die drie hoek maar tog is dit die selfde struktuur.In besigheid praat ons tog nie die besigheid drie hoek of Piramiede nie? ons praat van die struktuur Bv Die CEO dan onder hom is die Aria of streeks bestuurders ondrer hulle is die winkel bestuurders Afdeling bestuurders en dan die (Rakpakkers)of die tilslaners.

Nou is die redenasie of siening altyd oor 'Piramiedes" dat die boonste ou die meeste geld kry nou vra ek , wie maak die meeste geld in a besigheids struktuur (piramiede) verseker nie die rakpakker nie  ook nie die aria bestuurder nie maar wel die CEO van die Company maar dit is wettig want daar is produkte.

Kom ons kyk gou dan na my MLM besigheid, as ek harder werk as die persoon wat my in die besigheid in gebring het maak ek meer geld as hy want n wettige MLM het vaste vlakke waar jou inkomste stop in my geval op my 4de vlak.so kom ons se my upline het net met 3 mense gepraat maar ek gaan praat met 10 ander mense ,op die wet van gemiddelde sal my 4de vlak grooter wees as my upline se 4de vlak is wat my 3de vlak is.

Kom ons gooi die Piramied gedagte verder in die asblik.Kry jy a belasting sertifiekaat van 'n piramede stelsel af?Nee jy kry nie.Ek kry van my MLM company een as mnr Tax van dit weet is dit dan a sogenaamde piramide?

As die DSA dit onder soek het en nie fout gevind het nie ,is dit dan nog steeds onwettig?

Dan is daar iet wat ek net altyd my kop skut en dit is die miete "Versadeging"

Se my as versadeging wel bestaan het Hoekom maak Defy ,LG ens elke maand X aantal yskaste as die miete wel bestaan het moes hulle dan al jare gelede die maak van yskaste gestop het is dit nie so nie?

Nou vra jy dalk hoekom se ek dit is 'n "miete" wel elke jaar gaan mense dood elke dag word kinder gebore ,elke maand is daar mense wat skei en elke jaar is daar studente wat yskaste nodig het of nuwe getroudes wat hius op sit.

Moontlik kom die vraag dalk nou op hoe bring ek dit by  MLM uit?

Wel elke jaar is daar nuwe kinders wat matriek klaar maak en wat werk soek, elke jaar is daar mense wat hulle werk verloor, elke jaar gaan daar mense dood , elke jaar is daar mense wat aftree en nie genoeg geld het vir hulle oudag nie en sos kan ek aangaan en aangaan.

Kom ek raak net nog een miete aan en dit die miete van "Kwik Rich" .Ek weet nie hoefeel weet van "The Secret" nie maar ek is a Secret Freek.Jy kan so gou ryk word soos vinnig as wat jy begin reg dink hoekom dink meer mense eerder negatief as postief?dit is hartseer want of jy nou negatief dink of posetief dink elkeen het 'n uitwerking op jou omstandighede.
Kom ons vat nou my eie voorbeeld want ek skryf uit ondervinding en nie boek kennis nie.Ek doen elke dag wat ek noem a Power Talk vir a uur laank waar ek posetiewe ding hardop uitspreek oor my self en glo my dit wat ek op fokus en uitspreek sien ek gebeur in my eie lewe ek se byvoorbeeld "my team is growing bigger and bigger every day " en dit gebeur werklik.
En nou By Die miete wat se jy kan nie gou  ryk word nie , my upline het van een belegging van R125 in 3 mande R20,000.00 gedraai in kommisie en ek is nie ver agter hom nie want my besigheid groei konstand en hoekom ?ons twee dink en praat posetiefoor ons besigheid en omstandigheide.Dit gaan als oor persoonlike onwikkeling Napolion Hill het 'n boek geskryf "Think and Grow Rich" en in die boek staaf hy als wat ek nou net geskryf het .

Wel ek het dalknou weer teveel geskryf ,maar ek wens ons kan die woord "Piramide of Sceems "permanent begrawe.

Iets is slegs 'n sceem of Piramiede as daar geen produk is nie en as jy nie meer geld kan maak as die ou bo jou nie en as hy nie voldoen aan die bostand feite wat ek uiteen gesit het nie en as die regering nie van dit weet nie. 

I woud like to her what is the reply on this post and if we going to kill the word Piramid for one's and for all?

----------


## Theuns"

Dankie Eugene
Dit was nog nooit een van my sterk punte nie ek het gewonder of ek in AFR kan post maar lyk my ek het die groenlig gekry van Dave.

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Dave
Het jy my lang afrikaanse Post gekry war ek gister aand ge skryf het oor net werk en piramiedis ek sien dit nie
Groete
Theuns

----------


## Randall

Hi

Can anyone introduce me to some MLM opportunities that work?

----------


## Dave A

> Hi Dave
> Het jy my lang afrikaanse Post gekry war ek gister aand ge skryf het oor net werk en piramiedis ek sien dit nie
> Groete
> Theuns


Nou weet ek nie vir seker nie. Praat u miskien van hierdie een? Ek het dit vroeg vanmore goedgekeur en dit hoort as pos 12 hierbo te siene kan wees. As nie - probeer CTRL F5 druk om 'n volle refresh uit te voer.

As u van 'n ander pos praat, dan is ek jammer om te se ek het dit nie gesien nie, en dit blyk dit is al klaar in die elektroniese see velore.

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Dave

Yes dis die een ek leer maar ook nog op die forum.Ek het a friend in Irland wat my ook baie leer op forums.Ek moes net weer Refres het.Dankie dat dit ok is as ek meer in afrikaans kan skryf maar jy doen goed in Afrikaans dankie vir a gr8 Forum.

----------


## Theuns"

> Hi
> 
> Can anyone introduce me to some MLM opportunities that work?


Hi Randall
I have a good opportunity that is the best mlm company I have ever been involved with. My team are mostly in south africa we are experiencing great success. If you really want to work the business, I can help you make money, no problem. But make no mistake, this is a business and if you want to be successful, you must work at it and become a rhino or a runner. I have updated my signature with my phone number. Give me a call anytime and I will discuss more with you, Talk soon , Theuns

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Dave
Ek weet nie of ek info in my post gesit het wat nie toegelaat word nie.

ek het op a post reply van Eugene:

Hy het vir my gevra oor my MLM besiheid die produk en wat dit kos ek het n redelike lang Post vir hom gestuur met my URL's in om meer info op dit te kry.

Ek sien daar staan moved By my naam of titel aan die linker kant en aan die regterkant se 2 kolomme is daar nie -  - in elke koelom.

As ek onbewustelik verkeerde info in gesit het jammer daar oor , kan jy vir my net in kort se wat mag ek en wat nie , ek sien my nuwe treat oor "do you need money to make money " is ook weg.

Regards 
Theuns

----------


## Dave A

You did nothing wrong. It's just that sometimes a thread is moved if it is deemed better off to be in another area. To help people to find it in its new location, I'll set a redirect that lasts a week. If you are using a bookmark, that bookmark to the old location might be a problem once the redirect expires.

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Dave

Thanks for the reply Have a great Week end , i will be off line for the week end.Talk  on monday.

Regards 
Theuns

----------


## Theuns"

Hi Randel

I did not here from you jet , you ask about a good mlm opp let my give you 2 links the first one is a lokel one and the second one is on te inter net.

1) http://saextra.com/ucare01.php?dmp=281920

2) www.serfontein1.successuniversity.com

Jy het a 14 day free trail op die 2de een

Groete
Theuns

----------


## Colinvd

Hi all.

This is my first post on this website. I just wanted to inform all of you that I came across the most brilliant type of MLM program. It's called U-Care. R125 is debited from your account every month. 20% of the money will go to charities and 20% to admin, the rest will go to paying you upline. Earn money while donating to charity. You must refer people and get paid up to 4 levels down. The more people you refer the more money you will make. If you make more than R125 commision, the R125 gets deducted from your commision and you will be paid the remaining commision into your account.

There is also cash prizes to be won in the lucky draws to the value of R30 000. 

Join Now
Here are some very good reasons why you should join this business:
1.  You will earn money;
2.  You will raise money for a charitable organization;
3.  You may win cash in the monthly draw;
4.  It is extremely affordable.
5.  You have fun (making money IS FUN!)!

To find out more go to my blog, u-do-care.blogspot.com, or send me an e-mail colinvd@vodamail.co.za. 

Looking forward to hear from you.

----------


## welhychuma

AS KIYOSAKI AND TRUMP SAID 'THE BIGGEST RYRAMID IS THE COMPANY WHERE THERE'S ONLY ONE PEERSON AT THE TOP "THE CEO" . IF U THINK MLM IS PYRAMID THINK TWICE

----------


## welhychuma

HI IF YOU ARE IN ONE- THAT'S THE ONE THAT WORKS. IF NOT CONTACT ME ON 0845329902. WELHY

----------


## cathi1

If you are looking for a MLM that really works, please check out the following link www.spaupyourlife.com/cathi1

Nuskin came to SA in March and are already doing over 500 us dollars per month.

Let me know your thoughts.  I can personally tell you that these products really do work- you will not be disappointed

----------


## Neels du Toit

> I see someone asked a question and then deleted it. And it was a relevant question I reckon.
> 
> Theuns - maybe if you could explain what residual income is.


Hi Theuns
Networking - not for me but I've set up a small business but don't have the time to make it work. Specially in Gauteng and along the coastal areas, hotels, all training institutions, fast food chains, housing complexses, holiday resorts, hospitals shopping centres, sport stadiums, show grounds, road side cleaning and recycling is possible clients. 

Ive done all the gound work and all thats needed to make it work but my time and obligations to my employer is a factor. 

If you know anyone who wants to help protect our environment - this one I beleive is a great oppertunity.

----------


## JhC

Hi guys :Smile: 

This is my first post on this forum, great to see people discussing MLM. Iâm new in this, but Iâve noticed that some people just donât like joining through a referral link, you see this is the problem with network marketing, you get those stubborn people that doesnât like the idea of his hard work making someone else rich, but what they donât understand is that if everyone does this MLM will simply not work. The best of all is that you can make more than your upline member, you just need to stay motivated and not treat marketing as a vacation.

If you guys know if a few good MLM companies please let me know at: afibaaiaf@gmail.com
I have joined several companies in the last six months and out of all of them thereâs only three that stands out.

*LifeChanger*, My personal favorite.  Still new, but it already has over 16 000 members. Itâs almost the same as u-care, it also gives a certain percentage of your monthly payment to a charity of your choice. Offering a large, ever growing list of etools, eCourses, eBooks, articles, social chat rooms, and a life organizer called the VisionBuilder, Professional assistance, live seminars and workshops to aid people in designing and developing the life that they want.  
If you would like some more information on joining LifeChanger contact me at: afibaaiaf@gmail.com

*Affplanet*: International company, pays in $ weekly. They will open an alertpay account soon, so South Africans can withdraw their money into a SA bank account. High income plan and easy to market.
Link: http://emailguarantee.com


*U-Care:* Iâm not a member yet, will join soon. Sounds promising.

----------


## Dave A

What exactly is Affplanet's product? Lot's of photos of money and some toys/happy people and not much detail about what is going on in the engine room!

----------


## Larenz02

Hi,

Sometimes it could be difficult to decide which of the Network Marketing business is lawful and which is free of scams. Would this not be fine if you do not have to perform face to face engagements at all? One of the best ways to avoid all the problems, it is safer to run your Network Marketing business just by using the power of internet

----------


## jazpher

Hi to every one!

         Im jasper, 25 years old now living in Dubai U.A.E Im a Network Marketer, today im serching from the internet for site's that link to africa and it led me to this site. im searching because i want to share a MLM Busness that has been just reacently lunch in GHANA Africa and Nigeria expanding to ivory coast! its been in Middle east,asia for years and still growing. a great opportunity this is for people who is open minded and have a eye for busness opportunity. To know more about the business please see our website and check out also our blog to see how much our busness is booming in Africa,U.A.E, Oman, Qatar, Bharain, Saudi Arabia, Malasia, Philippines, .


Check out our Website : www.edmarker.com

Check our Blog Site: edmarker.com/myblog/

Contact me at : jasper_roque2003@yahoo.com / jasper@lclgroup.com.my
Contact # + 97150-943-4632
Location : Al karama, Dubai, U.A.E

----------


## Dave A

Products seem health food and cooking utensils related.

For anyone lese wanting to add their opportunity to this thread, please include some idea of the product involved and the incentive plan.

----------


## prospects

Well said Theuns

Definition of *residual income* (also known as *passive income*) in general would be:

Income earned, even when you are not actively working toward generating it or earned regardless of whether you are actively working or not.

Income not earned from work but from the cash flow generated by assets owned such as property letting etc. 

Earning from streams of income over and over again for minimal work done per such income.

Revenue that occurs over time from work done once. 

Earning income that does not require you to actively work.

Examples of residual income would include: 

â¢	Real estate rental property 
â¢	Book, music, photography or invention royalties. 
â¢	Affiliate marketing. 
â¢	Commission from licensing fee of your original product
â¢	Network marketing / MLM
â¢	Online or offline advertising revenue from your website or space.
â¢	Vending machine business.

http://prospectingbasics.com/definit...iveincome.html

----------


## Dave A

I'm not convinced that affiliate income, advertising revenue from your website and (in particular) vending machines really fall in the category of residual income.

Perhaps narrow segments of these operations might tend towards residual income streams, but commonly there is some sort of ongoing work involved to keep the stream open.

----------


## prospects

Maybe you are right to some extent, there's truly a fine line where you can say you are truly earning residual income.  Even in MLM you still need to do lot of prospecting and recruiting before you can say you're earn passive income.  I've never came across any business that requires no work at all, a pure 'set and forget' business.  You have to work on it at some point whether during a start up, at random or even on book keeping.  

You can be a full time employee and earn residual income from renting out your coin-operated game machines/ vending machines/ pool tables etc.  I regard the examples above as passive income businesses because once they're sustainable you don't need to actively work or pay anyone to supervise, manage, operate or monitor their operation.  It depends how you look at it.

----------


## irfanhashmi

Hi

My name is Irfan Hashmi and i m from pakistan, people discussing network marketing seems to me like a sales man, Well I m also a network marketre but i m not a sales man but a business man.. Sorry if i hurt someone; but as i m new here want to meet every one and to know about them and there businesses ... hope that u people reply to my post

Irfan Hashmi

----------


## earnnow

You don't have to be a salesman to be a network marketer. It is very obvious that most mlm persons have been sterotyped into the idea that the best way to do mlm is going about looking for and talking to people. We call it prospecting.

Attend business opportunity meetings with a number of guests. Sincerely how many people are ready to listen to you and how much success have been recorded this way.

Things have changed, rules also must change. Stop wasting time on old school network marketing techniques - find out why 97% of mlmers never make any real money.

----------


## prospects

Agreed! seemingly the market has changed, consumers have changed, the methods of advertising products and taking orders have changed and definetely I think the old traditional ways of prospecting for your mlm business have changed or should be changed!  

More and above that some people are born extroverts, talking and selling to strangers just comes natural to them, they do what they love and love what they do and it works for them hence success may come easy to them through cold calling methods. 

But some like me are introverts, and selling or imposing on other people (whether warm or cold market) to pitch their business opportunity is the last option for them.  So I think it's vital to approach your MLM opportunity as a business man (as Irfan has put it) and have systems to leverage your prospecting process.  

I, personally prefer when a person contacts me through my ad, site, email or whatever prospecting system I used at that time, instead of me chasing people around to pitch my business opportunity.  I don't feel needy when I respond to them but rather more in control and if they say no to my opportunity it really doesn't affect me as they've contacted me first.
 :Smile:

----------


## Alphonso

Promoting your network marketing prospect can be difficult particularly if you don't know what you're doing. 97% of most network marketers fail simply because they lack the right guidance and support needed to build a successful team. How can you avoid this? One way would be to get a personal positive coach or if not a mentor who will be we'll with you and allow you to grow at your own pace.

----------


## TrumpNetworkSA

I am really carefull of posting in the wrong places, however, looks safe to post about The Trump Network here as a heads up to what's happening in the Network Marketing industry.

I have read so many threads here quoting Robert Kiyosaki and Donald Trump and other well known people. The reason I always used to do it was to give the industry some credibility because of the tremendous amount of negative attention the MLM industry received, and still is. But it seems to become a little more accepted now-a-days than a couple of years ago.

From tomorrow, the 12th of November, Donald Trump will formally be the owner of a New Network Marketing company called The Trump Network. It hasn't even launched in the States yet and it has already reached the shores of South Africa.

I am new to the Trump Network, but will answer your questions as promptly as possible.

If you want to have a look at what's in the pipelines, or if this is legit follow this link and also my blog here

Looking forward to your responses.

----------


## MichaelB

Ok Neil, thanks for sharing this info. Just one small point...Trump launches his company in Miami Today, 13th (but no biggie) what's a day between friends.

I'm also curious as to why you ask the readers of your post to follow your link to see "if this is legit"?

Are we so slambased by the majority in their views of network marketing as "non-legit" that our first reaction when marketing something remotely related to network marketing we immediately raise our defences?

I am extremely proud to be associated with the network marketing profession, for it is a profession! If someone is not prepared to talk to me about network marketing, which incidentially is now a subject being taught in major universities (University of Chicago) bacause they have an opinion of the ligitimacy of the business or the industry, then I accept it as they know not what they say, for they are ignorant. I'm not going to waste time convincing them of anything.

So, do we really need to even begin to discuss the legitimacy of anything that Donald Trump is backing, I think not. Let the people look if they are interested, they will decide in their own way & in their own time.

I wish you luck in your business endeavours.
Michael

----------


## TrumpNetworkSA

Hi Michael,

What I actually intended to mean was, "Can you believe this", "Sounds to good to be true". I think I could have chosen to use a better word than "legit".

This is turning the Network Marketing industry upside down and rasing it to new levels. When I talk about Network Marketing in general I get very excited about it, but when I can use Network Marketing and Donald Trump in the same sentence assiciated with each other, then I get even more excited about.

Oh yes, thanks for correcting the actual launch, however this entire weekend is the launch weekend in Miami and the people started gathering on the 12th, until I think the 15th. Anyways, I have not had any news regarding it, have you? I would be very wxcited to find out how it went, but I am sure we will know soon.

----------


## MichaelB

Neil, with respect, enticing people by saying "Don't want to waste another minute? Join Here, & then using the "join here" as a hyperlink to your corporate Trump Network page is not really going to help much. 

Why? it's really quite simple - The Trump Network is not accepting sign-ups from South African applicants at this time, unless they can produce an EIN issued by the USA IRS, & also provide an address in the USA. For South Africans to simply access the site & hope to sign up, it's very much going to be a no-no.

How do I know this? Because I have been down this very road with my USA based sponsor the last three weeks. I'm sure you also had to overcome the same obstacle Neil.

The bottom line is this - The Trump Network is not yet open to South Africans at this time - BUT, the requirements to be able to join can be met, if you know how. For those of us who appreciate the awesome opportunity to become involved with The Trump Network from the kick-off, & to be able to build an internatonal business through the internet, it is possible. You do not have to wait for the International Launch to become part of the right now. If you know how!

----------


## TrumpNetworkSA

Hey Michael,

There is a system in place at the moment for people to join immediately. So they don't have to spend the time waiting for an EIN.

----------


## Detto

I have joined TFSA because i wanted to learn how businessmen and businesswomen make money in SA.This is my first post and now i came across this MLM and i just need some body to explain how does it work in a simple way.I am currently busy with another new South African company that is helping people to earn passive income,anyone interested can visit:www.bemotivatedtoday.net/35129 to look around,if there are expects who can tell wheather am i on the right track or not let them tell me i'll be glad to here.

----------


## Dave A

You'll find a discussion on Be Motivated Today here.

----------


## Dave A

> The Trump Network is not accepting sign-ups from South African applicants at this time, unless they can produce an EIN issued by the USA IRS, & also provide an address in the USA. For South Africans to simply access the site & hope to sign up, it's very much going to be a no-no.


TrumpNetworkSA has confirmed with me that Michael is right on this and has asked me to close down the profile. Currently, and for the forseeable future by all accounts, this MLM opportunity is available in the USA only.

----------


## Sweet success

Hi I am Suzette.

I joined this forum to introduce South Africa to Healthy Chocolate.

A world first real Healthy Chocolate. A Dark Belgian Chocolate you eat for your health. I am not here to convince you that chocolate can be good for you, the research on cacao and the acai berry has done that for us.  

If you do not like to take tablet supplements but realise that you actually need to supplement your diet - please read further.

If you like chocolate but hate what it is doing to your body and your health (creating a cycle of guilt) you will follow the following links and do your own research because you will probably be as excited as we were when South Africa received this new network marketing opportunity.

Network marketing is not for everyone as it entails hard work and commitment towards your business. Having a network marketing business is never easy but if you treat your business as a business it will provide you with a growing income and if you stick with your business, opening its doors everyday - it will be worth it.

If you treat your business as a hobby - it is going to cost you money - just like a hobby....

Xocai (Sho-sigh) The Healthy Chocolate is manufactured by MXI Corp - Jeanette and Andrew Brooks (a mother and son team) with lots of experience in the chocolate world. This is a debt free company in their fifth year with a 75000 sq ft facility in Reno and expanding globally. They already have markets in United States, Canada, UK, Australia, NZ, Japan, South Africa, Hungary, Belgium, the Netherlands, Denmark, Ireland, Puerto Rico, Hong Kong and Sweden. Germany to follow

South Africa was in the fortunate position to receive this extraodinary, delicious, health product early in their international roll-out. All the necessary training and support, ordering and delivery is in place and running smoothly. (Well ? let's say 99% of the time)

The Compensation Plan is a binary system and considered as one of the better systems available for compensation, in exchange for building a company and marketing a product.

If you are smelling chocolate and money and you like the smell, go to the following sites.

Go to www.healthychocolatebuzz.co.za  and watch the video.

About the science and the research behind this product go to:
http://www.mydrchocolate.com

Explore the Compensation Plan

Visit my Xocai South Africa Blog and learn more

Learn even more by visiting my Wordpress blog - A Healthy Chocolate Blog

If you want to grab the opportunity to sign up for your own business or want to see what I look like (if it matters) and learn more about me you can go to my Xocai Marketing Site

We are changing the way the world looks at chocolate.  Healthy Chocolate - the way nature intended Cacao to be.

See you on the Healthy Chocolate Side.

----------


## braganza

Take a look at Networking4Africa.  This business fully checks out in terms of corporate compliance, the ownership, transparency, the payment plan and the products.
Networking4Africa.com.

This business has a great cause - call it networking with a heart, but you can also earn to 10 levels.

http://www.networking4Africa.com

----------


## braganza

The concept of residual income is an important one, especially when it relates to Multi Level Marketing or Network Marketing.

The concept works of time leverage and translates to annuitized or residual income.  In a referral based business, you as an individual have only the time to be in front of so many prospective people.  You abilities are minimised by time constraints, so what do you do?

In a MLM, you endeavor to duplicate your efforts by recruiting like minded people to also participate in the referral program and you rewards are also duplicated as you earn commissions off their efforts as well as your own.  Your first introduction to the referral business would generate a higher commission than the commission paid on the second level referral and even less of the third level referral.  But by having a team whereby you can earn over-riding commissions enables you to leverage your time.

Your income would then be accruing from the efforts of a team and not solely from your own efforts.  This is then deemed as reidual income - money which accrues to you as a result of others efforts and is generated whether you are working or not.

The power in this is enormous once you get to a critical mass of people in your "downline".  Consider this - If you have worked for 30 years in a job and have managed to accumulate R3 Million in a pension or provident fund after tax - this amount of capital would generate a monthly income of approximately R12000pm for you (not considering the effects of growth and inflation on the capital).

In many MLM opportunities it is quite feasible to generate an income of R12000pm or more after only a couple of years of promoting - if done effectively.  From a time allocation perspective, the right MLM can provide job replacement income in only a few years and more income than your pension fund will generate after 30  years of working.  Food for thought?

----------

rad (02-Oct-10)

----------


## Nigel Hamilton

I think MLM has a place, and a good one if the right product fits it. I like MLM's where the selling happens ONCE. ie recurring debit(therefore commission)

Most MLM's work on the basis of me buying something, consuming it, then having a distributor selling more to me....or not

Home911 is launching at Monte Casino on Saturday...Clive Rice(ex springbok cricket Captain) will be presenting his reasons why it works so well.

Book for an hour and a half look see www.home911.co.za (free)

----------


## Rob Hepple

How many levels?

----------


## Nigel Hamilton

> How many levels?


Hi Rob, are you referring to Home911? If so then have a look at their compensation plan on their web-site.

There is an opportunity for the first 350 members who sign up 6 people, to become life long founder members. If this happens then they (and only them) will get paid right down to 10 levels.

There is one large forced matrix, so you will get members by default spilling over into your levels. Great opportunity, very clever compensation plan, and very affordable... great product....R75

----------


## TyroneC

Hi,

I'm always watching the South African MLM scene, and 90% of the programs i come across are borderline illegal, or are just really poorly constructed.

Visit http://www.roihosting.co.za. 

See what they have to offer. Their model is slightly different to others, but i think their transparency is what might make this one work.

----------


## jeanleroux

Just to inform interested parties that a new MLM is in in launching phases in SA and the world. Currently in phase 1 of its launch! What makes me excited about this one is that you have a product of value you can share for free and earn income on it! In 8 weeks our income stands on $2600 (US$)! Money successfully paid out into SA! 

For more information, drop me a mail, or have a look at www.extremewealth.gosmartmedia.com

Regards,
 Jean le Roux
jean@glycosa.co.za
Earn whilst surfing the net!!

----------


## c_cousens

Hi everyone,

My name is *Christopher Cousens* and I'm new to this forum and would like to say "Hi" to everyone.  This is a great find and it's fantastic to find some like-minded people.

I've recently got involved with the world of MLM and, specifically, the company WorldVentures.  I decided to initially join for the benefits the company has to offer and just recently started perusing the revenue stream side of thing so, what I thought I would do, is give my opinion and write a small review about the company and how I've found it to be along with the people here in SA.

The reason I joined WorldVentures about two months ago was primarily for the travel benefits and the though of R520 cruises in both the Caribbean and the Mediterranean each and every month along with hundreds of other destinations at what seemed like silly prices.

*The Company*
*World Ventures* was founded by Wayne Nugent and Mike Azcue and is based in Dallas, Texas and launched December 10, 2005. WorldVentures has office space in Dallas and employs a corporate staff of over 165 people.  On April 18, 2008 Michael J. Conway, 30-year travel veteran and Co-Founder of America West Airlines has been named Chief Executive Officer (CEO) of World Ventures. Hes twice been named Airline Person of the Year by Travel Agent Magazine, was the lead airline and aerospace specialist for the New York Office of Price Waterhouse, and during his career hes raised more than $1 billion in financings, including an IPO.  Former CEO Dan Stammen is now the Chief Marketing Officer (CMO). Throughout his 25 years in marketing, Stammen has built sales teams totaling more than 1.2 million representatives that generated over $900 million in sales revenue. If you join WorldVentures you can have peace-of-mind knowing that the company is being brought up in good hands by excellent leaders.

*Charity Work*
WorldVentures founded the Manifest Foundation in which they manifest socio-economic change on a global scale by empowering the world's most precious and vulnerable people, our children.  You can find out more about the foundation here: http://manifestfoundation.org

*Awards*
- Ernst & Young Entrepreneur of the year Award finalists.
- Direct Selling News listed WorldVentures in the DSN top 100 globally.
- Inc 5000 ranked us as the 994th best company in the world and 4th best for travel.
- Carnival awarded us the highly esteemed Pinnacle Award.
- 'Success from Home' magazine featured us numerous times in their magazine.
- Direct Selling has been recommended by people such as Donald Trump and Robert Kiyosaki.

*The Industry*
WorldVentures is positioned in the travel industry in which over $8 trillion is spent each and every year.  That number is expected to rise to $15 trillion in the next few years because of the baby boomers.  There are several travel work-from-home network marketing business opportunities currently available but WorldVentures was one which seemed to fit all of my criteria perfectly but, more about that later.  In the first three years of business, WorldVentures did over $150 million in revenue and that number is expected to rise dramatically.  

When you join WorldVentures, you instantly become an online travel agent, or at least given the tools to do so.  Most people though focus more on the marketing and business opportunities available rather than being a travel agent.  An example of such a site is http://cjcc.dreamtripslife.com and you can see the prices they have to offer by clicking on the 'Shop for Travel' link on the top right and please, compare them to other prices you find online to see just how good the deals really are.

*The Product*
DreamTrips Life is the name of the product and it offers you a few benefits.  You can see some of the deals they have here: http://www.facebook.com/GetEvenRicher

WorldVentures are able to get the prices they get by making use of their member base and buying power to negotiate the best possible prices from over 60,000 destinations worldwide in over 160 locations.  They offer trips from 3-14 days and for just about any budget.

1 - Access to over 500 DreamTrips which are trips offered at a fraction of the price of anywhere else.  GUARANTEE: They offer a price guarantee whereby if you find it cheaper anywhere else, for exactly the same thing, they will refund you 100% of your money and send you on the trip for free.

2 - Flights, hotels and car hire is all booked through your own booking engine and, if anyone else were to book you would earn 50% of the commission made.  GUARANTEE: If you find a flight or hotel cheaper anywhere else, for exactly the same thing, they will refund you 150% of the difference.

*The Compensation Plan*
There are several different ways that you can get paid in WorldVentures. Here is a simplified explanation of the compensation plan.

1 - Direct Commissions  You earn commissions for every new sale that you personally make. This can be a Dreamtrips membership sale, a Leisure Travel Consultant Package sale or both combined. The average commission amount is $20 per sale.

2 - Personal Sales Bonus  For every 6 personal sales you make, you can receive a personal sales bonus. This bonus consists of $250 in cash and $100 in training dollars. Training dollars are used for any training events you attend from the company.

3 - Weekly Team Building Bonus (Cycles)  In Worldventures, you build 2 teams: a right team and a left team. Within those teams sales will be made. Every time there are 3 sales made on the right team and 3 sales made on the left team, a $100 cycle bonus gets paid to you. These sales can be made by anyone on your team. The company pays out a $200 cycle bonus to you every time you cycle within your first 60 days. Some of the top earners in WV are cycling 30-50 times per day.

4 - Residual Income  Once you reach 30 people in your left team and 3 people on your right team, you will start earning residual income which will just keep ticking over for the rest of your life.

5 - Travel Dollars  Similar to the residual income payout, for every 6th cycle, youll also earn $100 Travel Dollars. These dollars can be redeemed for travel booked through Rovia. Anyone within your immediate family can redeem them.

6 - Lifestyle Bonuses  There are some very lucrative lifestyle bonuses you can earn. Once you hit the position of Regional Marketing Director, the company will give you a $1000 a month Dream car bonus that you can use to make a monthly payment to the car of your choice. And once you hit the position of International Marketing Director, youll receive a $1500 a month dream car bonus and a $3000 a month dream house bonus that you can apply to your house payment.

*Wings and Wheels Promotion*
As far as I know, WorldVentures is the only MLM company to offer a car and housing benefit.  To get your Wings, you just need to introduce 4 people to WorldVentures and have them sign up.

To qualify for the Wheels, you need to introduce 4 people and help those 4 people introduce 4 each and you will qualify for your free BMW of any colour, just as long as it's silver.

So as you can see, the WorldVentures compensation plan is great and you can earn a large amount of money with WorldVentures. It just all depends on how much you want it and how hard you are willing to work for it. Nothing comes easy, you usually have to work the business in order to get anywhere with it. 

For more information, please feel free to contact me anytime and I really do hope this helped shed some light on WorldVentures.

Christopher Cousens
cousens@gmail.com

----------


## SKeast

HI,  If you are interested in working in the MLM industry we have a new opportunity with a company called GBG launching in SA later this year.  We are looking for leaders now so let me know if you would be interested in having a look at the unique Payplan.  In the States and Canada lots of people who have big teams with other MLM companies are now joining GBG and bringing their whole teams with them as the payment plan is so good and achievable by anybody.  I know most companies are hard to make money at but there is no buy in cost and no huge monthly commitment, only the cost of your personal monthly vitamins which is the equivalent of $39.97.  Also the product is awesome!  Let me know if you would like more info. Thanks

----------


## SKeast

Hi Rob,  We are searching for leaders who are open to looking at a new opportunity with a company expanding later this year in to South Africa.  Would you be interested in hearing more.

----------


## Dancarter

Hi Theuns also a network marketer by trade

Would be great to chat my email is info@idealbizness.com

Cheers Dan

----------


## Michellean77

Hi there

Also a Network marketer although i do still have a day job.  I'm still new in the network marketing industry but enjoying it thoroughly.  Can't wait to fire my boss.
Should anyone want to chat my email is michellean77@mtn.blackberry.com

Take care

----------


## Mbulelo

Hi there

I have developed and tested a network marketing model, and would like to try it out on a large scale. Am looking for partners, people experienced in the field, to help put the product on the market. The product is patented. 

Drop  me an e-mail if suitable. (mbulelo-m@webmail.co.za)

----------


## MrR

Hey guys I'm happy to have found a forum about MLM opportunities and ideas in South Africa! I would like to invite all of you to attend (watch) a live online business opportunity presentation selling video communication software. Its an MLM company ranked number 1 for the last few months according to the DSA and we are opening office in South Africa within the month and I'm sure all of you know once you have an office your sales boom.
The beauty of it is that its a once off purchase and one will be able to access the features all over the world such as video confrencing with up to 15 people at a time and the worlds first ever video email and video newsletter service. There are several presentations daily and in many different languages and are hosted all over the world.

Once our offices are opened in Pretoria and in Durban we will be looking for people to help us set up more of them in other parts of the country.
I started this team a few weeks ago and we have more than 50 people in it and we are the pioneers in South Africa.

If any of you are interested please reply to my thread. 
I will get back to you as soon as I can

Look forward to hearing from you

PS sorry if I have posted in the incorrect format etc

----------


## braganza

please contact me on 082 880 4910
e mail hodgson.kim@gmail.com

I would like details.

Tnamks






> Hey guys I'm happy to have found a forum about MLM opportunities and ideas in South Africa! I would like to invite all of you to attend (watch) a live online business opportunity presentation selling video communication software. Its an MLM company ranked number 1 for the last few months according to the DSA and we are opening office in South Africa within the month and I'm sure all of you know once you have an office your sales boom.
> The beauty of it is that its a once off purchase and one will be able to access the features all over the world such as video confrencing with up to 15 people at a time and the worlds first ever video email and video newsletter service. There are several presentations daily and in many different languages and are hosted all over the world.
> 
> Once our offices are opened in Pretoria and in Durban we will be looking for people to help us set up more of them in other parts of the country.
> I started this team a few weeks ago and we have more than 50 people in it and we are the pioneers in South Africa.
> 
> If any of you are interested please reply to my thread. 
> I will get back to you as soon as I can
> 
> ...

----------


## Mbulelo

[Hey guys I'm happy to have found a forum about MLM opportunities and ideas in South Africa! I would like to invite all of you to attend (watch) a live online business opportunity presentation selling video communication software. Its an MLM company ranked number 1 for the last few months according to the DSA and we are opening office in South Africa within the month and I'm sure all of you know once you have an office your sales boom.]

eMail me more information: mbulelo-m@webmail.co.za

----------


## Zahir Khan

Hey everyone, I am new hear however I am going to get straight to the point and offer some valuable info to help any social network marketing opportunity succeed ! The secret is in the ability to be a strong leader and your approach to inspire other people in your network to take action and copy exactly what you are doing as duplication is the key to creating unlimited wealth !

Other factors include having a positive mindset, together with a set of goals and an action plan to follow within a certain timeline on a daily basis. Remember you are the captain of your own Ship and the crew will only be as strong as the captains resolve !

----------


## Zahir Khan

And yes having a solid opportunity that offers products that people want in today's economy is a must !!!

----------


## Winnsor

> Hey everyone, I am new hear however I am going to get straight to the point and offer some valuable info to help any social network marketing opportunity succeed ! The secret is in the ability to be a strong leader and your approach to inspire other people in your network to take action and copy exactly what you are doing as duplication is the key to creating unlimited wealth !
> 
> Other factors include having a positive mindset, together with a set of goals and an action plan to follow within a certain timeline on a daily basis. Remember you are the captain of your own Ship and the crew will only be as strong as the captains resolve !


Welcome to The Forum Zahir. Great Post! What an entrance! I like what you wrote... *"duplication is the key to creating unlimited wealth!"*
This is one powerful aspect of Network Marketing that people are only now becoming aware of... Duplication! A simple and yet powerful concept! 
All that one has to do in Network Marketing is to pick one person who has achieved success and *duplicate* their efforts...and voila! *Financial Freedom*, *Time Freedom* and *Lasting Wealth*. It's that simple!

However, simple doesn't necessarily mean easy!

One has to shed a lot of baggage to see true success in this industry. The Employee mentality and Entitlement mentality are just two of the mindset changes that need to happen when people step through the Network Marketing Door to Freedom. Like you said: "You are the Captain of your Ship"... You'll have no boss to tell you when to *wake up*, when to *eat*, when to *work* or what timeyou should go to bed. There'll be no one to baby-sit and feed you either . 

Harsh? No. Just telling it the way it is...

Network Marketing is an industry of leaders. No bosses and employees...or Masters and Servants...But LEADERS!
And one great thing about Leadership is that it is DUPLICATABLE...

...Eish...Let me get off my "soap box" now...GREAT TO BE BACK...and GREAT to find a Kindered Spirit!...You rock, my man! 

Sharp, Sharp!

----------


## Maria Mig

Hello everybody here.:-) from Russia  :Smile: 
I'm reading and thinking... are you talking about Wor(l)d GMN ? It's a question to MrR

----------


## MGM

What happened to Theuns"? Wat het van Theuns" geword?

----------


## SandwichFan

Hi guys... I realise this thread is six years old, but it still comes up in the search results, so I figured I'd update it:

We're maintaining a list here:

Feel free to contact the webmaster to add more companies  :Smile:

----------


## SKeast

http://j.mp/qnet-english We have a massive opportunity to be involved with a big European Leader launching in a 15 years old company in Europe and Africa. Register with us now and you can have people falling under you in your team from all over the world! We have until 03.05.13 to register for FREE and the quicker you do the more people will by default fall beneath you and potentially earn you money in your business.

In the last 21 days over 6000 people have registered from 36 different countries. !!!!

If you are interesting in grasping this opportunity please email me on stephanie_keast@me.com and I can send you info and we can get you registered for free immediately. What have you got to lose, no obligation to buy! http://j.mp/qnet-english and add my name as sponser. Stephanie Keast

THE E-COMMERCE GIANT Q-NET COMES TO EUROPE - WHO WANT TO BE ONE OF THE FIRST IN OUR TEAM? GROWTH GUARANTEED!

BINARY PLAN - ONLY IN ASIA AND AFRICA UNTIL NOW!!!

YOU CAN WORK RIGHT AWAY IN ALL OVER EUROPE + IN ALL RUSSIAN LANGUAGE COUNTRIES + ASIA + AFRICA!!!

NORMALLY THE EUROPEAN START WAS PLANNED FOR 2014, BUT BECAUSE OF ALEXANDER HERR - WHO ACHIEVED ALREADY IN 2 COMPANIES BEFORE IN A SHORT TIME ONE OF THE HIGHEST RANKS IN EUROPE - PRESIDENTIAL DIAMOND IN UNICITY IN 2.5 MONTHS - BLACK DIAMOND IN MONAVIE in 2.5 YEARS - WILL JOIN, Q-NET WILL START WITHIN THE NEXT WEEKS - EVERY SHIPPING SOLUTION IS ALREADY NOW GUARANTEED - EVERY COMMISSION PAYMENT SOLUTION IS ALREADY NOW GUARANTEED - WHAT ELSE YOU NEED BESIDES HIGH QUALITY PRODUCTS?

CHOOSE THE RIGHT TEAM TO GET IN THE BINARY PLAN NOW HUNDREDS OF NEW DISTRIBUTORS IN YOUR TREE AND THEIR VOLUME COUNTS FOR YOUR SUCCESS!

WHAT OTHER NETWORK MARKETING COMPANY SPONSORS FORMULA 1?

- UP TO 15% TEAMCOMMISSION FROM YOUR ENTIRE DOWNLINE ON THE LESSER LEG - DONT MATTER PERSONAL OR NOT PERSONAL

- MORE THEN  20.000 USD / WEEK TEAMCOMMISSION POSSIBLE 

- STARTER OPTION FROM 0 EUR FIRST ORDER POSSIBLE!!! STILL YOU COLLECT THE VOLUME FROM YOUR DOWNLINE!

- PREPAID AUTOSHIP OPTION 3/6/12 MONTHS FOR ONLY 50 / 100 / 250 EUR/MONTH DISCOUNTED

- QUALIFIED UP FROM 50 EUR AUTOSHIP / MONTH - YOU CAN CHOOSE YOUR PRODUCTS FOR EVERY AUTOSHIP!!!

- CHOOSE FROM MORE THEN 130 PRODUCTS FROM MORE THEN 30 BRANDS - NUTRITION - LIFESTYLE - HEALTH - COSMETIC - TELECOMMUNICATION - VACATIONS - JEWELLERY - WATCHES - EDUCATION AND A LOT OF MORE

- AUTOSHIP´S GET 2x PAID - BINARY AND UNILEVEL! 2 DIFFERENT COMMISSIONS FOR AUTOSHIP UP TO 15% LESSER LEG!

- WEEKLY COMMISSION PAYOUTS AROUND THE WORLD WITH GIFT CARD - DEBITCARD - WESTERN UNION - E-VOUCHER - BANK TRANSFER ETC.

- PRODUCT SHIPPING AROUND THE WORLD DOOR-TO-DOOR

- SOON ALL PAGES AND CATALOGUES IN YOUR COUNTRY LANGUAGE

- WORLDWIDE CAR PROGRAM

YOU ARE TIRED TO EXPLAIN YOUR CUSTOMERS / DISTRIBUTORS WHY THEY NEED YOUR PRODUCTS? WHY THEY SHOULD BUY EVERY MONTH EXPENSIVE ADDITIONAL PRODUCTS?

ON THE 27.03.2013 ALEXANDER HERR WENT WITH SEVERAL PEOPLE FROM SWEDEN, ESTONIA, LITHUANIA, AFRICA, GERMANY, AUSTRIA, SWITZERLAND, RUSSIA, BELGIUM, HUNGARY, PORTUGAL, SPAIN AND A LOT MORE DIRECTLY TO MALAYSIA / KUALA LUMPUR TO MEET THE RIGHT PEOPLE IN QNET TO FIND THE RIGHT WAY TO EXPLODE IN EUROPE!

http://www.forbes.com/profile/vijay-eswaran/
http://www.forbes.com/sites/donaldfr...a-better-life/
http://www.qnet.net
http://www.obtainer-online.com/results.php?keyword=QNet

QNET IS A MEMBER OF THE DIRECT SELLING ASSOCIATION!

THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE WERE WAITING SEVERAL YEARS TO START THIS COMPANY IN EUROPE - NOW YOU CAN BE ONE OF THE FIRST!!!

15 YEARS OLD COMPANY - MORE THEN 9 MILLION DISTRIBUTORS - JUST COMPARE!!!

YOU LIKE TO RESELL PRODUCTS? DO IT - IF YOU DONT LIKE TO RESELL PRODUCTS - DONT DO IT AND BUILD A TEAM!

ALEXANDER HERR HELPED IN THE LAST 4 YEARS SINCE HE IS IN THIS INDUSTRY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE TO GET FINANCIAL FREE IN THEIR COUNTRIES AND TO GET A STABILE INCOME - HE IS ALSO WILLING TO HELP YOU PERSONALLY!!!

THIS REGISTRATION IS JUST TO MAKE SURE THAT YOU GET IN THIS ORDER SOON IN THE TREE AND GET ALREADY HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE IN ONE LEG FROM WHOM YOU PARTICIPATE IN THE FUTURE FOR YOUR SUCCESS - WE HAVE ALREADY CONFIRMED MORE THEN 1500 PEOPLE WHO ARE WILLING TO GET REGISTRATED AND TO START FROM ZERO IN EUROPE!!!

REGISTER NOW ASAP YOURSELF AND AT LEAST 10 OF YOUR CLOSEST FRIENDS WHOM YOU WANT TO HELP AND GET THEM ALSO FINANCIALLY FREE - IF YOU ARE THINKING ABOUT CHANGING YOUR FUTURE - JUST PUT YOUR WHOLE STRUCTURE HERE, THAT THEY GET IN THIS ORDER LATER IN THE SYSTEM

THIS REGISTRATION IS WITHOUT ANY OBLIGATION - JUST TO SAVE YOUR POSITION, AFTER WE WILL ANNOUNCE SOON MORE DETAILS ABOUT START - ORDER REQUIREMENTS - COMPENSATION PLAN - DETAILED PRODUCTS ETC. 

THE FIRST PEOPLE WILL EVEN GET A GUARANTEED INCOME BECAUSE ITS NOT SO HARD TO IMAGINE, IF YOU GET THOUSANDS OF PEOPLE FROM YOUR UPLINE IN YOUR BUSINESS!

THIS REGISTRATION FORM WILL BE CLOSED ON THE 03.05.2013 - AFTER THIS WE REGISTER EVERYONE IN THE SAME ORDER IN THE TREE LIKE HE GET HERE REGISTERED! THEY EARLY PROSPECT WILL GET RIGHT AWAY HUNDREDS OF TEAMMATES IN THEIR TEAM AND PARTICIPATE!

----------


## Dave A

A general reminder: 



> For anyone else wanting to add their opportunity to this thread, please include some idea of the product involved and the incentive plan.


It's also in the MLM forum rules.

----------


## Dave A

After a little researching, I have to ask the question -

Does Qnet have an official presence in South Africa?
Do they service South Africa?

The link really is about the launch in Europe...

----------


## anthuwin

One of SA's top mlm companies has legal cover and funeral covers as their products.The company is doing brilliant cause it's a product everyone needs.
You can check it out here :http://www.bucks4life.com

----------


## Tertius86

Hi Guys,

I want to introduce you to VICTORY100.

It is the Founders and CEO's from Sportron International (Keith Harding and Kevin Harding) who started VICTORY100.

It will be launched 1 August 2013 in 16 different countries around the world so you still have enough time to take FULL ADVANTAGE of the pre-launch. 
This includes standing a chance of being a founding member if you are in the top100 recruiters worldwide at the end of August 2013.
Also, you will only need to pay the US$20 admin and registration fee to start recruiting whereas after the launch you will have to pay the full amount for the product as well.
If you start recruiting now you will receive your 1st commission on the 1 August 2013, the day of the launch. Payment of commissions will be weekly thereafter.

The product is websites. You can use it for example, to advertise your business through your social media sites like Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn without having to go to each page. It is much easier and faster.

There is 3 options:
Option 1 - V-Social @ US $25
Option 2 - V-Success @ US $100 
Option 3 - Both V-Social and V-Success @ US $125

The compensation plan seems unique and unheard of to me and is VERY GENEROUS.
You will receive 100% commission on every 2nd person you enroll starting from the very 1st person who basically covers all your own expenses. From the 3rd person you will start making money.
You will also receive 100% commission on every 2nd person that your down line enroll. This goes on to infinity downwards and to the side.
Remember that you will earn 100% commission on whichever option you choose so I will recommend the 3rd option.

You can visit www.victory100.com/tertiuskruger or email me at te_kruger@yahoo.com for more information.

Hope to hear from you soon.

Regards
Tertius Kruger

----------


## Izak

Hi Guys

I would like to offer this opportunity of a new network which was established a couple of weeks ago. The product we are marketing is called Alpha Life Herbal and is a botanical based solution made of botanical extracts and essential oils which have properties that are anti-fungal, anti bacterial and anti viral. The official product launch is planned for January 2014 and we are currently establishing the network.

there will be two incentive programs for joining into the network

For now we are focusing on getting 3 people each and preferably people in Gauteng.

For the first remuneration plan, you get paid for each person signing up into the network. There are two options. One is R2400 (R1200 for 6 bottles of the product and R1200 redistributed into the network) and the other is R3600 (R2400 for 12 bottles of product and R1200 redistributed into the network). please note that these costs are once off.

The R1200 which gets redistributed into the network will be divided as follows. for your first 2 people you recruit you will be paid R300 each. for your third person you will receive the full R1200. For every person your third recruit signs up, you will be paid R900 for each of them as well as everyone which is recruited from there down on all levels.

The second remuneration part is based on sales commission per bottle which will be calculated on all sales made within your entire network from recruit number one.

Any interested persons can email me directly at izak.stoltz@icloud.com 

please don't hesitate to contact me. I will be more than happy to provide more info.

regards

Izak Stoltz

----------


## Leveraged Profit

This thread seems to have died a slow death

Dave die beste manier om MLM in Afrikaans te beskryf is eenvoudig Netwerk Bemarking. Die krag van 'n gesonde en sinvolle besigheids netwerk model, is die kollektiewe vermoe van lede om inkomste te genereer. Die model moet waarde bied aan die lid asook die potensiaal om passiewe of deurlopende inkomste te genereer. Passief impliseer eenvoudig dat my toekomstige inkomste afhang van wat ek vandag insit.

In most day jobs stop working and the pay stops. With a sound business model we can honestly enjoy continious income, even if my efforts deminish after 6 months.

hope we can kick start this tread as people are desperate to find additional income opportunities.

----------


## Dave A

> This thread seems to have died a slow death


Nope - it just chugs along quite slowly  :Wink: 
It was started in August 2007, and yet still keeps getting an addition every now and then.

Bear in mind it has become more of a list than a discussion.

----------


## mjj

Looking back ... quite a number of so called opportunities have just disappeared ... and apparently Theuns too.  :Oops:

----------


## Blurock

> Looking back ... quite a number of so called opportunities have just disappeared ... and apparently Theuns too.


...and every so often you heart about a new "product" or scheme, started by people who broke away from the original scheme. It is all about the money, not the products. Most of these MLM schemes are just that: schemes!

----------


## Dave A

> Looking back ... quite a number of so called opportunities have just disappeared ...


Indeed. Plus there's quite a few posts I've disallowed as being blatantly suspect "opportunities" too.

"Getting in on the ground floor" is seen by many as an advantage. However, there is also an even higher risk than usual of failure too (and in an industry where failure rates are considered by many to be too high already, that's really saying something). 

As Leveraged Profit said:



> people are desperate to find additional income opportunities


Desperate people aren't known for their good judgement, so if there's no substance and no clear commercial commitment by the MLM company to succeed, I've tended to flush the attempted listing of late.

----------

Netbiz (13-Mar-14), shadi Nhlapo (17-Mar-16)

----------


## Netbiz

> Bear in mind it has become more of a list than a discussion.


Dave, here is something to discuss from Leveraged profit:
*"With a sound business model* we can honestly enjoy continuous income"

Most MLMers probably do not have a proper business plan.  Each person joining a MLM organization ultimately begins a business of his or her own.
The biggest mistake will be to try and run the business on your own i.e. CEO, CFO, Marketing manager, Distributor down to driving the delivery Van.

Can South Africans work together? I guess too many are swinging on the rainbow of our Rainbow Nation and may I say on his or her preferred colour of this "rainbow".

Do I have a proper business plan, not yet but working on one to be launched in the fuuuuuuuuture. 

Just waiting for the *positive* feedback from the likes of contributors like "Blur....." and all those who are pro-MLM.

Somebody must "rock".

Until next time

----------


## Cameron

Hi South Africa

I have noticed most succesful MLM businesses with good rewards are from outside the country like US, are there any well off MLM busnesses available in south africa?

----------


## Cameron

hi Sir

Is your business proposal still on?
have you managed to get partners to sustain the idea

----------


## Cameron

Hi
If you have managed to find an MLM opportunity that worked for you pls let me know, i have joined one which so far i am growing well and getting rewards for it

----------


## K.K.

> Hi Eugen
> Yes i meen MLM, i was in "JOB" for 18 years,I start networking 10 years ago.
> My firsr network i join was the old "Golden produks" that was and is still a good comp. but it was not for me i try my best but did not win cos i was still a chiken in MLM that years.
> I did had a pasion to help People but i was not good in selling to custemers so i quit Golden.The Sececret is you have to find a MLM that works for you and after 10 years i finaly find the one that work for me,and after 4 month i was able to leaf my " JOB " and go full time into MLM.
> I beleaf you know how Robert Kiosaki and Donalt Trump is ,well they are sucsesfull persons dont you think so to? They wrote a book together in witch they spend a holle chapter on MLM and Robert also state that is he could start all over he wil start with MLM.So now if you wander why he make a statmend like that let me give you the answer to it ,with MLM you dont need money to make money (the tipe of SA thiking patten).
> 
> I Know of MLM net works where you can start with R125 and some where you need to put down R9,000.00 to start.Now i ask me self If sucsesfull People say that what is our problem that we dont want to do what they say.The founder of mobile oil John Paul Getty one's say " I rather to 1% of 100 People than 100% of my own" and that is 100% that MLM is ZiG Zigler one said "You Can  have what you whant in life if you help inuf other people to get what you whant in life".I belaef in personel defelopment and that is why i love to read books about that.If you go to my URL you will see where i get most of my info and why i belong to that site.
> 
> Let me quikly KILL the "PIRAMID" Bug 95% of all people on the age of 65 is dead or dead broke, Why ?cose they was a frade of taking risk's (This is one of the biggest regrets on deth beds of averege person).I S.A when people here the sentens from his Friend ,"YOU MUST GET 3 PERSON AND THEY MUST GET 3 PERSOND AND THEN YOU GET MONEY FOR THAT " 99% of the time the reply he get is, that is a PIRAMID SCEEM!!!!!!! stay out of that.The person that say that dont know what the difrens is between a PILAMID and a MLM network is.
> ...


Greetings! My Name is K.K.

I am a young man on the journey to unlocking my Financial Freedom through acquiring Financial education. I have been reading a lot on books that can help grow my Financial IQ and noticed after reading you post that you might have been reading the same content, i knew then that you can help me.I have written a plan for my self and the 1st step on my plan is joining a MLM. I have been searching and researching for a MLM that i can join, i have found a few i like but are not local. I wanted to ask if you know where i can get a list of MLM in South Africa that I can go through and decide which is the right 1 for me. If you have any in mind you want to refer me to, to check out then please do. I Hope i won't take up your time and I really hope you can help me. Thank you for your time.

Kind regards

K.K.

----------


## hbennie

> Greetings! My Name is K.K.
> 
> I am a young man on the journey to unlocking my Financial Freedom through acquiring Financial education. I have been reading a lot on books that can help grow my Financial IQ and noticed after reading you post that you might have been reading the same content, i knew then that you can help me.I have written a plan for my self and the 1st step on my plan is joining a MLM. I have been searching and researching for a MLM that i can join, i have found a few i like but are not local. I wanted to ask if you know where i can get a list of MLM in South Africa that I can go through and decide which is the right 1 for me. If you have any in mind you want to refer me to, to check out then please do. I Hope i won't take up your time and I really hope you can help me. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> K.K.


Hi K.K.

Glad to hear that you are on a similar journey! If you have been educating yourself in this regard then I am sure you are aware that the most important factor when deciding on which company to join is the training program (and the leadership). This will be the key to your success.

I would therefore suggest that you attend some of the local meetings to assess the leaders for yourself, and to see of they are committed to helping you become successful.

Personally, I have joined Mannatech, which has a great set of leaders in SA. So much so, that SA is Mannatech's fastest growing market.

I would really like to share some more information with you, and if you are based in Jhb I would like to bring you to a meeting one day. If not, we can help you find someone in your area to assist you.

Please contact me directly should you be interested. My email is hbennie [at] Gmail [dot] com.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Take care, and have a great weekend.

----------


## ryno.vermeulen

Hi Guys, 
This has certainly been an interesting thread to read :Smile:  It's real fun to hear different oppinions and answers. I have been reading and studying MLM/Network marketing systems for a while now and it's clear that the key facts that you really need is: a good compensation plan, a structure that is fair, credibilty and most importantly for me a good product. The Kiyosaki's, Branson's, Trump's and many more millionares are all following trends when the look into investing. 

I'm now involved in a company that is going viral across the globe and we are growing insanely fast. We had 25 000 sign ups in the 1st 2 weeks of November allone. The company has been audited by Ernst&Young, we feature on the DSN, Inc5000 and we are in the travel industry that with no competition what so ever.
Check out my personal sight here rynov.worldventures.biz
and for more fact and info you can visit here http://tourtheworldwithfrens.wordpress.com/

You welcome to pop me a mail as well for more info : ryno.vermeulen@yahoo.com

----------

shadi Nhlapo (17-Mar-16)

----------


## shadi Nhlapo

Goodday.. I am currently part of a Global company In the MLM space and the prospect looks quite attractive. Like many people i first frowned on the idea but i did myself a favour and did a little research on the net about the industry and was taken by surprise to realise that in other countries this industry is thriving. So yes maybe in the past the footprint left in this space was not that good but personally i believe the MLM industry is the wave of the future to compete with franchising if not to replace since the required capital to participate is low.

----------


## shadi Nhlapo

Goodday... Wow i love your quote "Seeing opportunity changes nothing. Seizing opportunity and running with it changes lives."

----------


## Siggy

Hi Guys

Any new oppertunities out there

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Maybe we should start a list of all the known South African MLM companies. When I started this forum in the beginning I was also toying around a discussion on the different reward structures.
> 
> When I was investigating starting The Forum SA, I'd been warned that open forums tend to get hit with plenty of MLM approach posts. I thought I might pre-empt any issues around that by having a specific area for MLM discussion - and hopefully a reasonably mature discussion as opposed to the strongly polarised stuff I'd seen elsewhere. Funny thing - not that much been said so far.
> 
> How many folks round here have ever done anything with MLM before? (sticks my own hand up - or would that be 2 hands).


This.

I excpliticitly block all MLM dicussions, nearly killed my little spam filter in 34 hours.

First was ZArfund, quickly followed by MMM and then Pipcoin now it is Bitconnect.

----------

HR Solutions (16-Aug-17)

----------


## MIKEHUEY

> Hi Eugen
> Yes i meen MLM, i was in "JOB" for 18 years,I start networking 10 years ago.
> My firsr network i join was the old "Golden produks" that was and is still a good comp. but it was not for me i try my best but did not win cos i was still a chiken in MLM that years.
> I did had a pasion to help People but i was not good in selling to custemers so i quit Golden.The Sececret is you have to find a MLM that works for you and after 10 years i finaly find the one that work for me,and after 4 month i was able to leaf my " JOB " and go full time into MLM.
> I beleaf you know how Robert Kiosaki and Donalt Trump is ,well they are sucsesfull persons dont you think so to? They wrote a book together in witch they spend a holle chapter on MLM and Robert also state that is he could start all over he wil start with MLM.So now if you wander why he make a statmend like that let me give you the answer to it ,with MLM you dont need money to make money (the tipe of SA thiking patten).
> 
> I Know of MLM net works where you can start with R125 and some where you need to put down R9,000.00 to start.Now i ask me self If sucsesfull People say that what is our problem that we dont want to do what they say.The founder of mobile oil John Paul Getty one's say " I rather to 1% of 100 People than 100% of my own" and that is 100% that MLM is ZiG Zigler one said "You Can  have what you whant in life if you help inuf other people to get what you whant in life".I belaef in personel defelopment and that is why i love to read books about that.If you go to my URL you will see where i get most of my info and why i belong to that site.
> 
> Let me quikly KILL the "PIRAMID" Bug 95% of all people on the age of 65 is dead or dead broke, Why ?cose they was a frade of taking risk's (This is one of the biggest regrets on deth beds of averege person).I S.A when people here the sentens from his Friend ,"YOU MUST GET 3 PERSON AND THEY MUST GET 3 PERSOND AND THEN YOU GET MONEY FOR THAT " 99% of the time the reply he get is, that is a PIRAMID SCEEM!!!!!!! stay out of that.The person that say that dont know what the difrens is between a PILAMID and a MLM network is.
> ...


It is interesting that your's is the first post that I have read after just joining this forum today. You nailed it! And everything you said is exactly true and applies perfectly to my company except that after achieving our upper ranks there is no generational limit on business that you get paid for, and we are still not a pyramid scheme. Yes Theunis, you can make more than me.

Frankly, the purpose of joining this forum was to make contact with some MLM professionals. I am looking for some input regarding my interest in launching Ready Network in South Africa. We are structured to become a Global Legacy Company like Amway or Tupperware that will be around forever. Ready Partners can pass on their business to their heirs. We manufacture all of our products and we have created a unique "Preparedness Superstore" with everything related to being prepared. IE: Survival Gear, survival products, healthy, great tasting, and long lasting food, water purification, solar power, wellness products, wholesale precious metal, free training, a community of like minded and prepared individuals, and more.  Our marketing is based on a MLM platform. We have no competition from any other retail or MLM company anywhere in the world, and our space is in center of exploding market with products that will save peoples lives at the best prices available. 

We are a US company and are expanding globally. I know there is a huge need for the types of products we share in South Africa and I have been doing some preliminary work on developing that market with some incredible folks. I am interested in talking to people who will give me feed back, and I am looking for other individuals that want to be the foundation for building our "one of a kind" company in South Africa.

I am not quite sure what I can post at this point, so I am not putting a link to Ready Network or, Prep Store. However, If someone was interested in seeing more about what we do, I would encourage you to look for the Ready Network YouTube Channel where you will find many company generated postings along with many created by USA Ready Partners who are all passionate about the rewards of being a Ready Partner.

Sincerely, 

Mike Huey
Master Distributor
Ready Network/ Prep Store
Jupiter, FL, USA
561 906-2114
readynetwork.com/mike
mhuey80885@aol.com

----------


## HR Solutions

Thanks ....... For not posting a link for ANOTHER mlm

----------


## Jimmykh

Good day

The MLM that has proven to work recently is Longrich. In Longrich the incentives are paid weekly and it all depends on your hard work.

----------

